

Spotify removes silent album that earned indie band $20,000 - acmisiti
http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/7/5690590/spotify-removes-silent-album-that-earned-indie-band-20000

======
Xenmen
Isn't this actually fraud?

It's identical to giving an ad clicker script to your readers to artificially
bump up your ad revenue.

